# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Gjimnazistët, seks në klasa e banjo

## brooklyn2007

* Esmeralda Keta*

E nisin jetën seksuale që në moshën 15 vjeçe, ndërsa pohojnë se nuk lënë pa shfrytëzuar festat, mbrëmjet apo ekskursionet, për të kryer marrëdhënie seksuale me partnerët e tyre. Madje, ata pohojnë se seks kryhet edhe në ambientet e shkollës, kryesisht në banjo dhe nëpër klasa. Ndërsa kanë deklaruar se nuk mungojnë as orgjitë, kryesisht në festa ku përdoret drogë. Ky është rezultati i një sondazhi të kryer nga FORIS në 500 gjimnazistë të kryeqytetit. Parlamenti Rinor ka kërkuar që në këtë situatë, Ministria e Shëndetësisë të planifikojë një fond rezervë, me anën e të cilit të bëhet e mundur shpërndarja falas e kontraceptivëve në të gjitha shkollat e mesme të vendit.
Sondazhi
Sondazh është zhvilluar nga qendra FORIS në periudhën tetor-nëntor 2007. U anketuan 500 të rinj nga 12 gjimnazet më të mëdha të Tiranës, të moshave 1619 vjeç. Dhe përgjigjet e vetë gjimnazistëve vërtetojnë atë që përflitet, për një shthurje të të rinjve edhe në ambientet e shkollave. Sondazhi ka nxjerrë se rreth 68% e femrave shprehen se do të preferonin të qëndronin të virgjëra deri në moshën 18 vjeç, por mund të kryenin marrëdhënie edhe më herët, nëse do të gjenin partnerin e duhur. Ndërsa meshkujt duken se janë më konservatorë, pasi 82 % e tyre kanë thënë se do të preferonin që të martoheshin me një femër të virgjër. Ndërsa kanë renditur si ndër arsyet kryesore për të kryer marrëdhënie seksuale nevojën biologjike, për tu ndjerë të rritur, për status (meshkujt), për një hap tjetër të raportit, për të forcuar lidhjen, por edhe për kuriozitet. Kështu, 75 % e femrave kryejnë për herë të parë marrëdhënie seksuale në moshën 15-16 vjeç, ndërsa 52% e meshkujve kryejnë për herë të parë marrëdhënie seksuale në moshën 17-18 vjeç. Vetëm 7 % deklaron se ka informacion që kryhet seks edhe në ambientet e shkollës. Në këto raste, ambientet janë banjot dhe klasat. Rreth 63 % shprehen se mbas festave/ballove të ndryshme, të rinjtë kryejnë marrëdhënie seksuale. Në këto raste, vendet më të shpeshta janë në motel ose në makinë. 87% e atyre që deklarojnë se kanë kryer marrëdhënie seksuale, pranojnë se kanë kryer marrëdhënie gjatë ekskursioneve shkollore. Rreth 73% e të rinjve u shprehen se nëse kanë besim tek partneri i tyre, nuk përdorin prezervativë. 10 % u shprehën se përdornin prezervativë, por jo në çdo rast. 92% u shprehën se blerja e prezervativëve ishte një problem për ta (paragjykimi dhe çmimi). Vetëm 3% e atyre që deklaruan se kryenin marrëdhënie, pohuan se përdornin pilulat si kontraceptivë.
Parlamenti Rinor
Sondazhi është bërë publik nga Parlamenti Rinor në Ditën Botërore të Luftës ndaj HIV/AIDS, i cili u ka bërë thirrje të gjithëve që të mos mbyllin sytë ndaj fenomenit, por të ndihmojnë në parandalimin e sëmundjeve seksualisht të transmetueshme. Motoja jonë është: JETO! Prandaj, ne i kërkojmë Ministrisë së Shëndetësisë, pikërisht sot në Ditën Ndërkombëtare kundër SIDA-s, që të caktojë një fond rezervë për të pajisur me kondom të gjitha gjimnazet shqiptare, në mënyrë që të mbrojë jetën e të rinjve dhe të parandalojë përhapjen e HIV-it, në mënyrë që të rinjtë të jetojnë,  ka deklaruar kryeparlamentarja e të rinjve, Julinda Gjika.

http://www.balkanweb.com/gazetav4/index.php?id=26033

----------


## offspring

lum si ata. ne ne kohen tom lam lesht ferrave dhe bunkerave.pastaj shohin ene shum telefilma dhe u duket gje e bukur qe pallohen sa anej knej

----------


## [Perla]

Jane te dhena shqetesuese dhe aspak per te qeshur apo per te then batuta.U rrofte shkolla qe po ben ky brez sepse vetem qe per te mesuar nuk vene ,shumica, e shohin si alternative per te dale nga shtepia dhe per te qene te pavarur nga prinderit qe ua plotesojne tekat deri ne nje. hall tu japesh besim ketyre femijve sot e hall mos tu japesh. Gjithesesi mendoj se neper shkolla duhet te kene nje dinjitet per tu reuajtur dhe nje shkolla = night club. Ministria ne vend qe te  flase kot se koti duhet ti shohi problemet qe ne zanafille e te kuptoje qe brezi qe po rritet eshte nje i deshtuar pa te ardhme,e pa kulture.... MOLLA E E KRIMBUR PRISHE GJITHE PEMEN  e kjo nuk duhet harruar.

----------


## Endless

Jetojme ne Tirone lol


Pa qene nevoja te na japin stastika studiuesit fare,i kemi pare vete me syte tane keto 'fenomene'  :shkelje syri: 

Keto gjimnazistet e sotme bejne gara me njera tjetren;Kush ka me shume dashnor,dashnori i kujt ka makinen apo motorrin me te bukur,etj lol


Qeshu rini e shthurur qeshu,se qesh mire kush i ka dhembte e bardhe :perqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

seksi ne banjo ka qene i perhapur dhe vite me perpara, se mos eshte ndonje e re.
nuk kane mendje per te mesuar kalamajt, duan te çiftezohen.

----------


## Endless

> Jane te dhena shqetesuese dhe aspak per te qeshur apo per te then batuta.U rrofte shkolla qe po ben ky brez sepse vetem qe per te mesuar nuk vene ,shumica, e shohin si alternative per te dale nga shtepia dhe per te qene te pavarur nga prinderit qe ua plotesojne tekat deri ne nje. hall tu *japesh besim ketyre femijve sot e hall mos tu japesh*. Gjithesesi mendoj se neper shkolla duhet te kene nje dinjitet per tu reuajtur dhe nje shkolla = night club. Ministria ne vend qe te  flase kot se koti duhet ti shohi problemet qe ne zanafille e te kuptoje qe brezi qe po rritet eshte nje i deshtuar pa te ardhme,e pa kulture.... MOLLA E E KRIMBUR PRISHE GJITHE PEMEN  e kjo nuk duhet harruar.



Femijes lejoj aq hapsire sa duhet jo me teper,duke e mbajtur dhe gjate gjthkohes ne vezhgim,me ke shoqerohet,ca bene ne oret e lira kur del per kafe,ku ka arritur me studimet!JO,ma plase djalin ose vajzen mua t'i ne shkolle edhe kujtone se aty ka mbaruar puna jote si prind!Jo mor vlla i dashur JO,puna e prindit eshte e veshtire dhe e gjate,keshtu qe keta prinderit e sotem,bejne mire t'ju perkushtojne pak me shume kohe se 'duhet' femijeve te tyre.

----------


## offspring

> Femijes lejoj aq hapsire sa duhet jo me teper,duke e mbajtur dhe gjate gjthkohes ne vezhgim,me ke shoqerohet,ca bene ne oret e lira kur del per kafe,ku ka arritur me studimet!JO,ma plase djalin ose vajzen mua t'i ne shkolle edhe kujtone se aty ka mbaruar puna jote si prind!Jo mor vlla i dashur JO,puna e prindit eshte e veshtire dhe e gjate,keshtu qe keta prinderit e sotem,bejne mire t'ju perkushtojne pak me shume kohe se 'duhet' femijeve te tyre.


se pastaj behen vajza te mbara si te kenga vagabondit ene kur e gjejn vete mami qe 14 vjec si me qen gabele nga bregu lumit :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

> Femijes lejoj aq hapsire sa duhet jo me teper,duke e mbajtur dhe gjate gjthkohes ne vezhgim,me ke shoqerohet,ca bene ne oret e lira kur del per kafe,ku ka arritur me studimet!JO,ma plase djalin ose vajzen mua t'i ne shkolle edhe kujtone se aty ka mbaruar puna jote si prind!Jo mor vlla i dashur JO,puna e prindit eshte e veshtire dhe e gjate,keshtu qe keta prinderit e sotem,bejne mire t'ju perkushtojne pak me shume kohe se 'duhet' femijeve te tyre.



Endless une te jap shume te drejte dhe keshtu duhet te jete....
Po jemi ne nje bote tjeter tani,brezat e kaluar kane vuajtur me teper dhe te respektonin me teper,tani brezat e rinj shumica jane shthurur sepse ne rradhe te pare jane teper te perkedhelur,dhe nga ana tjeter mundohen te kopjojne shoqen,tv,artistet....
Civilizimi aty ne Shqiperi mesa pashe edhe une,nga shume femra te tilla ishte kuptuar si "degjenerim".
E pastaj vjen problemi i materializmit pasi jane te terhequra prej tij,duan makina te bukura,kavaliere....duan burra te martuar mundesisht ose mund te arrijne edhe te shkojne me dike vetem per lek!
Me vjen çudi sepse eshte bere nje brez i bukur por pa mend ne koke.
Megjithate perjashtoj ketu vajzat dhe djemte e mire qe nuk jane drejt kesaj rruge,sigurisht qe ka edhe te mire....per fatin tone te keq pjesa e pare ka dal jashte kontrolli dhe as prindi nuk ka se ç'te beje me!

respekte

----------


## [Perla]

> Femijes lejoj aq hapsire sa duhet jo me teper,duke e mbajtur dhe gjate gjthkohes ne vezhgim,me ke shoqerohet,ca bene ne oret e lira kur del per kafe,ku ka arritur me studimet!JO,ma plase djalin ose vajzen mua t'i ne shkolle edhe kujtone se aty ka mbaruar puna jote si prind!Jo mor vlla i dashur JO,puna e prindit eshte e veshtire dhe e gjate,keshtu qe keta prinderit e sotem,bejne mire t'ju perkushtojne pak me shume kohe se 'duhet' femijeve te tyre.


jam dakort me ty,por kur prindi mendon se ka nje femije te pergjegjshem apo se shkolla eshte nje institucion dinjitoz,nuk i shkon mendja ne felliqesira te tilla.nder 1001 problemet qe ai has per ta rritur edukuar apo per ti siguruar nje te ardhme te mire femijes dhe keta te pacipe tja shperblejne ne kete menyre eshte gjynah dhe turp...nga hundet u dalcin ato te mira :@ se kur te rriten e ca do ti kuprojne aq me keq do te behen prinder vete dhe do shofin sesa do u dhimbsen femijet e tyre.

----------


## qafezezi

Mos i fusni te gjithe ne nje thes. Sepse familjet e mira dhe me dinjitet dine ti edukojne femijet.

----------


## SKUTHI

Po pse ju bon kaq pershtypje, me perpara 15 vjecaret ishin me femije ne kete moshe, tani per pak seks bejne sikur ca ka ndodh, i kruhet(dmth. jane nevoja fiziologjike) mor vella, ca ti besh, disave i kruhet shpejt disave pak me vone.. thjesht ceshtje kohe qe nuk eshte gjithmone ajo anagrafike... Problem. Thuaj qe eshte i cik turp per shkollat, qe nuk kane aftesite te parandalojne kryerjen e ketyre akteve brenda ambienteve shkollore, po pse bejne seks nuk eshte ndonje cudi dhe nuk eshte ndonje fenomen per tu ndaluar, thjesht mbase duhet  pak me shume informacion ne punet e seksit.. 
Prandaj une jam dakort dhe po te kisha ndonje pozite ne qeveri do propozoja ngritjen e nje Ministrie per kete pune dhe do ta quaja:*MINISTRIA E SEKSIT* ME MINISTRE BLEONA QERRETIN DHE ZV/MINISTRE CILJETEN... KJO DO TE ISHTE NJE ZGJIDHJE SHUME E MIRE PER KETE FENOMEN.. Po ju a jeni dakort??? haahahah

----------


## Endless

> Endless une te jap shume te drejte dhe keshtu duhet te jete....
> Po jemi ne nje bote tjeter tani,brezat e kaluar kane vuajtur me teper dhe te respektonin me teper,tani brezat e rinj shumica jane shthurur sepse ne rradhe te pare jane teper te perkedhelur,dhe nga ana tjeter mundohen te kopjojne shoqen,tv,artistet....
> Civilizimi aty ne Shqiperi mesa pashe edhe une,nga shume femra te tilla ishte kuptuar si "degjenerim".
> E pastaj vjen problemi i materializmit pasi jane te terhequra prej tij,duan makina te bukura,kavaliere....duan burra te martuar mundesisht ose mund te arrijne edhe te shkojne me dike vetem per lek!
> Me vjen çudi sepse eshte bere nje brez i bukur por pa mend ne koke.
> Megjithate perjashtoj ketu vajzat dhe djemte e mire qe nuk jane drejt kesaj rruge,sigurisht qe ka edhe te mire....per fatin tone te keq pjesa e pare ka dal jashte kontrolli dhe as prindi nuk ka se ç'te beje me!
> 
> respekte


Po ashtu eshte,shoqerija,ambjenti,tv, d.m.th influencat e jashtme ndikojne,por po te perkujdesesh ti s'i prind,se c'fare duhet te shikoje femija jote ne tv,se me ke shoke apo shoqe femija jote duhet te shoqerohet,edhe po ta keshillosh ate se cilat jane gjerat e mira apo te keqija,dhe per c'do gje qe nuk sheh rrugedalje ne nje rrethane te caktuar ai duhet ta bisedoje me ndonje nga prinderit!Atehere mundesit qe evlati jote te kaloje ne shthurje do te jene shume ta pakta!


Keshtu qe do patur kujdes nga ane prnderit per femijen me keto kohe qe kane ardhe sot!

----------


## samer

Nje dicka te tille une e degjoj ne te gjithe boten, te pakten ne shtete evropiane.
Nuk me pelqen qe e degjoj dhe ne Shqiperi por tani si ka ardhe koha  arsimi,duhet te bej dicka qe mos te lejohen keto neper shkolla

----------


## EDUARDI

* U Ka Be E Modes Ne Shqiperi Ky Fakt
Pa Kaluar Nje Muaj I Plote I Nje Ngjarje Nis Ngjarja E Dyte Lol...*

----------


## biligoa

*mungesa e edukates familjare.*

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Derisa ne vend te mbledhjeve me prinder tani bohen disko party neper shkolla domsdo do drogohen dhe bojne sex neper banjo e klasa.

Po puna eshte se ne ate moshe ne gjithe e kemi "enderruar" pak a shume kete lloj shethurje por ishin prinderit me mesuesit qe e parandalonin.

Noi her ene gocat e mira skane faj kur thojne qe na eshte merzit jeta. 

Sistemi shkollor ne Shqiperi eshte komplet i deshtuar.

----------


## Dorontina

> Mos i fusni te gjithe ne nje thes. Sepse familjet e mira dhe me dinjitet dine ti edukojne femijet.


askush ska fut ne thes te gjith , ku po shef ti thash ketu ?

----------


## Dorontina

> Derisa ne vend te mbledhjeve me prinder tani bohen disko party neper shkolla domsdo do drogohen dhe bojne sex neper banjo e klasa.
> 
> Po puna eshte se ne ate moshe ne gjithe e kemi "enderruar" pak a shume kete lloj shethurje por ishin prinderit me mesuesit qe e parandalonin.
> 
> Noi her ene gocat e mira skane faj kur thojne qe na eshte merzit jeta. 
> 
> Sistemi shkollor ne Shqiperi eshte komplet i deshtuar.


*shum shum shum e vertet kjo vlen edhe per kosoven !*

----------


## Sa Kot

Nuk me cudisin aspak te tilla statistika...niveli i shumices prej tyre le shume per te deshiruar.

Keshtu jane gjerat ne kete bote gjithsesi, shumica nuk mbush mire. Tamam si neper klasa, ku 2-3 veta shkelqejne ndersa pjesa tjeter shkon harbohet edhe pastaj perfundojne pa breke ne prapakolp.  :xx: 

Le te bejne qejf sa te munden se do ja degjojne kengen po he.

----------


## TikTak

te mkishin mu prof njata gjimnaziztes se ja u kisha rregullu un.

mvje njoni i her nga kta roca pocat albanez ktu nusa me brekt e varme ene mthot what's up man. what's up satome po coji i her ato brek ene mshiji ato qure para se me fol me mu

----------

